# What is this wheel too?



## kreika (Jun 10, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382094461658


----------



## kreika (Jun 10, 2017)

Something belt driven?


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Rocket Bike Scooter.


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> Rocket Bike Scooter.




Anyone have a photo of the Alexander Rocket Bike Scooter? Buck Hughes mentioned that New Mexico Brant was working on one in another thread.


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2017)

Any idea how many of these were manufactured and how many are accounted for? Not finding much info, still looking, though.


----------



## kreika (Jun 10, 2017)

Cool stuff!!! Thanks for the lowdown!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 10, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Any idea how many of these were manufactured and how many are accounted for? Not finding much info, still looking, though.



There are no records of how many were made but only 8 are accounted for, two of these have been restored.  There is only one "walk through" girls model and the rest are boys versions.  Most of the mens have slightly different variations so I think they where assembled at different times.  I am trying to get one rolling this summer.  The wheel (similar to the one above) just came back from the blaster and the hub had 14 cracks in it!  It seems John Alexander definitely used these as part of his rental inventory to GIs at the army base and townsfolk in Paris.


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2017)

Cain't say they're very pretty, but they certainly are interesting! Looking forward to seeing how your project progresses. Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 10, 2017)

Cool thread, liking it! Wassup Brant!!





Myke D's "Atomic" one of a few Copake buy/swaps is a fabulous bike, just dribbling out a few cool pics. Rambler badged close fitting springer setup's rear forks have invariably hit and deflected an otherwise pristine tank. The damage to the tank is significant but not reversible but I think the designers had some blame here. Nice on this bike is that the springer setup and the fork is straight, it's our comparitor to all the head on stone wall crashed Westfield springersbikes we are usually dealing with.

It took bike design until '54 for Snyder to implement a one-year-only solution of a post and plate type lockout (pictured) for springer models and it worked awesome why was this not adopted?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Cool thread, liking it! Wassup Brant!!
> 
> View attachment 479772
> 
> ...



I think this is the bike I just purchased. There can't be too many of these, right?
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2018)

Kool stuff indeed!


----------



## Infared (Apr 19, 2020)

kreika said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/prewar-bicycle-rarer-than-rare-Alexander-rocket-scooter-rear-wheel-/382094461658?hash=item58f69acada:g:MqYAAOSwlndZIeWE&_trkparms=pageci%3A2345de78-4e24-11e7-8fea-74dbd180d4fc%7Cparentrq%3A93eb1a9e15c0ab610593bbd5fff43bf4%7Ciid%3A12
> View attachment 479539



Do you still have the rim?


----------



## Infared (Apr 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There are no records of how many were made but only 8 are accounted for, two of these have been restored.  There is only one "walk through" girls model and the rest are boys versions.  Most of the mens have slightly different variations so I think they where assembled at different times.  I am trying to get one rolling this summer.  The wheel (similar to the one above) just came back from the blaster and the hub had 14 cracks in it!  It seems John Alexander definitely used these as part of his rental inventory to GIs at the army base and townsfolk in Paris.  View attachment 479760
> View attachment 479758
> View attachment 479759
> View attachment 479757
> ...



Looking for parts for my scoot . I have frame fork and engine. Any leads on parts?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)

Infared said:


> Looking for parts for my scoot . I have frame fork and engine. Any leads on parts?



You need to contact Jerry Nelson about that wheel.  I am not sure he still has it.  Search Alexander Rocket on this site using the search box and he will pop in most of the threads.  I can't remember his user name.
I don't have any parts for sale; I guess I would consider selling a frame, fork, and wheel project as I have four.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

catfish said:


> View attachment 479548



Super cool, love the color combo!


----------



## Infared (Apr 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You need to contact Jerry Nelson about that wheel.  I am not sure he still has it.  Search Alexander Rocket on this site using the search box and he will pop in most of the threads.  I can't remember his user name.
> I don't have any parts for sale; I guess I would consider selling a frame, fork, and wheel project as I have four.



What does your wheel project consist of?


----------



## Infared (Apr 19, 2020)

Infared said:


> What does your wheel project consist of?



Are the wheels complete?8


----------



## Infared (Apr 20, 2020)

Infared said:


> What does your wheel project consist of?



What do you want for a frame and wheel project?


----------

